# Chassis restoration.....what to use, in what order?



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Guys, doing a full bare metal restoration on the chassis of my 306 Rallye.

I've a number of products in mind but need to know what order.....

Most of the bottom of the chassis appears to have been covered in seam sealant, and not just on the seams! There are some bits of surface rust which I'm treating with Kurust as I find it, cleaning it up with the wire wheel on the grinder before treating.

So the stuff I'm planning on using is:

Primer (etch or zinc anti rust? Not sure)
Seam sealant (any decent brands?)
Rust Bullet
Paint (been recommended an exterior household gloss?!)
Laquer (probably be a decent heavy duty one)

Having had a read, Rust bullet works best on bare metal. This may render then primer redundant? I'm thinking:

Rust Bullet
Seam sealant
Paint 
Laquer

Am I on the right track or barking up the wrong tree completely?!


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

personally I would 

Epoxy prime 
seam seal (3m)
stone chip 
coat of sealer tinted to body colour 
2k direct gloss of body colour 

Tommy


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Double post


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Tommy, thanks bud. Assume from the user name you are in the paint business?

Any links to anything your recommend? Not entirely sure on 2k as I'm planning on painting it myself!


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Agree with Tommy. When I done my car I used lechler epoxy tinted to the colour I wanted. Sikaflex as the seam sealer, can't remember the name of the stone chip now but it was in a black tube, gloss was from lechler and PPG.


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

So, something like this..

http://www.express-paints.co.uk/epoxy-primer-29107/

Mixed up with something like this? (In the right colour obviously..)
I
http://www.express-paints.co.uk/lechler-hydrofan-tinters-250ml/

As for the gloss, bear in mind I'll be painting it myself, outside with no mask..........2k or Cellulose? I know is seriously bad for your health but cant remember which! Dont really want to add stone ship. Dont like it, the texture or finish etc


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

I am pretty sure they can tint it for you if you ask.

It is 2k that contains isocyanates and can be dangerous. You are supposed to use an air fed mask with it. However, Gerson sell a mask which supposedly can be used with 2k. Doesn't solve the issue of your neighbours having to breathe it in though.

There are other alternatives to 2k top coat, like acrylics or water based paint like Lechler Hydrafan, but not sure how good a finish they would give when sprayed at home.


----------



## rich9 (Jan 28, 2014)

Lechler hydrofan is basecoat. There are no water based topcoats available for automotive use yet.

If you are doing the painting by hand then 2k direct gloss would be OK as you are not creating a mist to breathe in.

Make sure you have sheets down on your drive as the paint runs down the brush and gets everywhere. You will also need to scotch pad the epoxy primer before painting your gloss on or the adhesion will be poor. Its a pig of a job.

For your bare metalling work I recommend you use polycarbide clean and strip discs as they are less dangerous and more effective than wire brushes which leave a burnished (polished) surface.


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

rich9 said:


> Lechler hydrofan is basecoat. There are no water based topcoats available for automotive use yet.
> 
> If you are doing the painting by hand then 2k direct gloss would be OK as you are not creating a mist to breathe in.
> 
> ...


Apart from this one

http://master.ppgrefinish.com/en/about-us/news/2012/06/new-improved-d8186-waterborne-clearcoat/


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

I used the term top coat, but I did mean the colour coat, as opposed to clear coat/laquer.

Ppg is the Nexa system? There are some You Tube videos on how to spray their water based clear coat. I was thinking of using the Lechler Hydrafan paint if I ever get my restoration to that stage, but was a bit put off by people saying water based takes a long time to dry.


----------



## rich9 (Jan 28, 2014)

There is no point in the home sprayer using water based basecoat. It is no more safe. You still have to spray lacquer which is solvent based. So now you need two guns, one for water and one for lacquer. And in a garage without good airflow and warmth, it does take longer to dry. And the paint only keeps for a few months before it goes off. So you waste a lot.


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Guys,

Thanks for the input so far. I think I'm going to go with the expoy mastic to start with. Anyone any recommendations or brands to use? Lechler appear to have been mentioned, have seen expoy mastic 121 etc.

Also, despite reading the data sheets for several of them, it doesn't state how they perform when applied over surface metal treatments, I've been using Kurust. I'm assuming I need to treat any areas then go back over with the abrasive discs the bare the metal again?


----------



## rich9 (Jan 28, 2014)

Don't use any rust potions, clean the rust out properly. If you can't grind/sand it out then dissolve it using citric acid or deox gel. Epoxy sticks best to clean metal.


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Am going to order some deox gel. Assume it's ok to apply the expoy over deox'd areas?

Any pointers on epoxy or are they all much of a muchness?


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Spoke with the Bilt Hamber boys today.

Going with:
Deox Gel (and getting some Deox C for some bits later on)
Electrox (Brush on, not aerosols)
Epoxy Mastic

Getting some Tiger seal too and will consider next steps after that lot is on.

Thanks for the advice so far


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

Not used BH epoxy mastic, but the other BH products are very good. As said above, grind out as much rust as you can then slap on thick Deox gel. Cover with clingfilm to stop it evaporating. Clean off and repeat until it's all gone. Could take several applications. I have used Hydrate 80 (rust stabiliser) and it seems to work, but I would only use it where it would not be seen, like inside the boot. Best to cut out any rust that is highly visible as I feel it will always come back even if you use good products.


----------

